# CigarFest from Cigars International



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Got this e-mail today Figures I would share it with all...


> Dear Matt, First of all, thank you very much from all of us at Cigars International for your continued patronage. The reason for this email is to invite you to have a first crack at tickets to our big annual event. The event is CigarFest, and if you haven't yet been to one, you really owe it to yourself. Last year 2,000 folks traveled to CigarFest from 49 different states (South Dakota was the only no-show) for one reason: because the event is a blast. Indeed, this is a unique experience: we showcase 25 of the top cigar makers in the world, plus food, live music, microbrews, spirits samplings and good company. You'll also leave with an average of 50 delicious handmade cigars, a humidor, ashtray and all kinds of other goodies.
> 
> Unfortunately given the maximum capacity of the resort, this year we can only make available 2,000 tickets again. Last year, after sending an email blast to our customers, we sold out within 9 days. As a result, in an attempt to offer more of our customers an opportunity to attend the event, we decided to change our approach this year by sending a private invitation to a random subset of CI customers over several waves of mailings, and by limiting the ticket purchase quantity to 4 tickets. Please act soon because tickets will be made available for purchase without restrictions within 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That sounds like fun 

I didnt get one.

Could someone please call South Dakota to check in on them?


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been to the last 2 cigarfests and they are definitely a blast. hte only problem is that with 2000 people it does get crowded, so if you are gonna go get the early admission or the brunch it will save you a ton of time.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep, I went last year and stayed the night with a few other Gorillas. Had a really great time! Not sure if I want to go again, but who knows! :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I wanted to go this year as I missed out last year. I did make the Famous Smoke BBQ and Herf last year which was a blast.

Think I am going to miss out again this year as the date is about 2 weeks after our baby is due. 

I guess the Famous Herf is in my future again as it is in June.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

From what I understand, everyone that got tickets to go last year was put on the early ticket purchase list. I got my ticket from Greer, so I wasn't on the email list for early order.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I haven't gotten an email yet.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I got mine, I might go.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I got the email but I never got tickets last yr.....something to look into.....







Shawn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that email may have truly been random to people on CI, cause I got the email and I just heard about CigarFest a few weeks ago!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Jimmy, you and Dave should check this link out.

http://www.cigarfest.org/cfest07/cfest07_festers.asp

Photo number 10


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I was there last yr and I'll be there again this yr with a few friends. It's a good time and well worth the $ IMHO. If your thinking of going, you better get your tickets fast cause they do sell out quick. And Make sure to get the VIH tickets. They get you in an hr earlier than most and you avoid the long lines. Hope to see some Gorillas there this yr!

Scott


----------

